# Does my female Pearl Gourami have dropsy or Popeye?



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

She's been like this since two days. I haven't had the time to prepare a new quarantine tank yet. She has both of her eyes sticking out like goldfish and she is very fat, but her scales aren't sticking out at all. She stays at the top right side of the tank all the time. And she looks a little pale.

I don't know what type of disease or parasite she has. Can someone please help me? Is it contagious? What should I do?

I'm sorry but I don't know the water parameter of my tank at the moment. My 40g tank (where my pearl gourami lives) was moved with very little water from my bedroom to the living and after that most of my fish stuff (medicine, test kit, etc) have been placed somewhere else and I can't find my test kit! (I did find some of the medicine, though) My water is hard and the PH is always high. The Temperature is at 82. I also been neglecting my tank, unfortunately. So it's been a while since I last did a WC. 

Before she got sick the tank was moved and I brought 4 new fish from two different pet shops.

I hope this helps.


----------

